# Good fish for my planted aquarium?



## geckogirly (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

It's me, the newbie again .

I do have some experience with a variety of fish, but this is my first go at planting, then purchasing fish...so I'm really trying to pick out a fish that will best suit the needs of my plants.

So far, my plant list includes:

Red Tiger Lotus
Hydro Compact
Rotala Rotunifolia
Rotala Green
Martii Sword

I'm also dealing w/limited space, since this is all going to be in a 10 gallon aquarium.

I was thinking of a small schooling fish that didn't tend to nibble on plants and maybe had small fry that would benefit from my Rotala Green in particular. It would be cool to have on going reproduction w/my fish as I have other tanks I can move them too if they get too high in numbers.

My thoughts are guppies or tetra of some sort, but I would like to hear any suggestions you guys have.

Thanks so much!!

-Andrea


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I think endler's livebearers would be a good fit for what you are looking for. They will sort of school, stay small, and will definitely reproduce for you. They are like a smaller, prettier guppy. You could add a few corydoras catfish for a little variety too, maybe some shrimp.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

If you are specificly looking for a "community" type fish (meaning it can be kept with a variety of other fishes) AND a fish that will have surviving young in such a set-up, Endler's is definitely a good choice. I have a small group breeding in my Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Keinke" (a variety of kribensis, a drawf cichlid) and they have had many young survive. The tank isn't even that heavily planted! 

You could get tetras to spawn, but raising the fry is challenging in a species only set-up (they eat the newly hatched young, as would anything else. They are tiny.) Let alone issues with nutition in such a tank. You can't isolate the fry and ensure they are getting fed, you're just banking on the natural food sources being present and them finding it. I'm not saying it can't be done, I'm just relaying that expectations for some fish to reproduce may be too high. I have personally had rainbowfish fry hatch and grow out in my cherry shrimp tank (no fish present) and one single fry grew up with the natural foods available. That's one with no predators. LOL. We've had our Danio chopre breed and a few fry (maybe 2-3) survive in the tank in the cover of the Rotala indica. So, it is possible. The best results will be from livebearers. I've had montezuma swordtails breed very regularly for me in a planted "community" tank.

Other good fish for a plant tank would be danio species (lots of cool ones available now!), rasbora, small tetras, rainbowfish, cories, and dwarf cichlids. (Apistogramma, Pelvicachromis, etc).

HTH!
GL


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I really like the Endler's guppies too. They look incredible, with their irridescent colors. They are hard to find in petshops, however. They school just a little. 
Also, you could get white cloud mountain minnows. From my experience, they are immortal (Never die, even through abuse!) Not that I abuse them, but you know what I mean. 

Endler's will reproduce too fast, and I'm afraid they will overcrowd your 10 gallon within months. How big are your other tanks? 

I'm a big fan of Harlequin rasboras. They school reallly tight but you won't be able to keep many in your 10 gallon.

Usually all the small tetras, such as neons, will do great in your tank.
Whatever you do, do NOT get the Buenos Aires Tetra. Those guys have a voracious appetite for plants!


----------



## geckogirly (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I am going to stop by my AWESOME fish store today and see if they carry any of the ones you guys mentioned. Just About Fish is the name if any of you live in the Cincy, Ohio area...they are really great.

I've read some on the Harlequin rasboras and the Endler's guppies...I think either would work really.

But, I'm going to also check on:

White Cloud Mountain Minnows
Black Neon Tetras
Threadfin Rainbows (I've kept these before, and they are GORGEOUS!)

Planning on keeping one oto in the tank to make sure the algae doesn't get out of control, but otherwise, I'm kind of thinking of a single species tank.

Oh, as far as other tanks go, I'm in the process of setting up either a 30 gallon or a 55 gallon (already have the tanks b/c of my geckos...just trying to decide which to set up for future fish/plant projects).

Please keep adding advise on any fish you think might be good for my tank...I prolly won't actually get them for at least 2 more weeks (possibly 4), since I'm letting my plants get a firm grip before I add them.

Thanks again everyone!

-Andrea


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

If you get Otos, get more than one. They like to be in groups. Mine follow each other around and where 1 is, the others aren't too far away. For a 10g, 2-3 would be fine.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Yay! Another Ohioan!  I've never been to the store you mentioned, but if I'm in cincy, I'll stop by. 

White clouds are good, I agree. 

A LFS around here has red serpae tetras that look terrific in their display. they dont ship well though, so you may need to QT them before adding them.


----------



## geckogirly (Dec 21, 2007)

I think I'm going to get...

7 Harlequin Rasboras
1 Clown Pleco
1 Badis badis

Not positive on the first two, but I have already PIF for the Badis badis and it is at the store awaiting my aquarium to be situated....waiting on my Seachem Flourite to come in and get set up/cycled before adding my cute little Badis...wow they are neat! Not amazing color, but they are so personable, and actually make wonderful eye contact with you and observe you as though they are very curious (not just waiting for food...LOL).

Thanks for all the advise guys...they didn't have any white clouds in stock...I may wait, but haven't officially decided. I think the Clown Pleco will be better than several Otos, but also still mulling that one over.

-Andrea 

PS-Six, just FYI they are only open Thursday-Sunday. The store gets most of it's business during that time and they also do salt water matainence.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Honestly the oto's would probably be a better bet because they can get onto individual leaves 







(right side 2/3 over bottom)

any pleco other then juveniles CANT do that.


----------

